# Took this out of a house today



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

This showed up on my FB a couple hours ago. Good stuff


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Thief! 

Someone spent a lot of time getting those curls like that.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey it worked


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Doesn't anyone know how to do a proper westinghouse connection anymore?:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

electures said:


> View attachment 39820
> 
> 
> View attachment 39821


What a rip off that switch was....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanna know what color the box was.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It didn't burn the house down, did it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I wanna know what color the box was.


:jester:




















:laughing:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I wanna know what color the box was.


Blue carlon.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

backstay said:


> It didn't burn the house down, did it.


No. Thank god. My friend is selling the house. Lived there for close to 25 years. Bought it from the trunk slammer who did his own work. I'm so glad she sold it.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Ink&Brass said:


> This showed up on my FB a couple hours ago. Good stuff


I posted it on Electricians only.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You saved the day!
Looks like maybe it worked just fine for 30+ years.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not seeing what's wrong. :blink: Price tag left on? Side screws not screwed in?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I'm not seeing what's wrong. :blink: Price tag left on? Side screws not screwed in?


 Seriously?! Look at the upper right hand screw hole on the yoke. It has a spot of rust on it! How could you miss that!?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> Seriously?! Look at the upper right hand screw hole on the yoke. It has a spot of rust on it! How could you miss that!?


Daaammn...these old eyes ain't what they used to be. :shifty:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

The_Modifier said:


> Doesn't anyone know how to do a proper westinghouse connection anymore?:laughing:


Believe it or not, I teach my first year students how to do western unions, tee tap, pigtail and fixture splices.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

electures said:


> View attachment 39820
> 
> 
> View attachment 39821


--

Some people have interesting ideas of what will work.

Did it work-- Yes
Is it right -- No
Would someone find it without taking the cover off -- Unlikely
What is behind the walls -- 
I am still amazed when I find old Canadian Tire stickers or Home Hardware stickers on switches or boxes. Really. Why would a real electrician buy this at CDN Tire? Unless they wanted the CDN Tire "money":no:

Good thing you are taking care of it. I would be interested to see what else you find. I am sure there is more... There is always more...


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Somewhere_401 said:


> --
> 
> Some people have interesting ideas of what will work.
> 
> ...


I only took care of what was visible. She is selling the house. Buyer beware.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

electures said:


> View attachment 39820
> 
> 
> View attachment 39821


 :bangin:

twisted splices with screws not even used, uncapped neutral:lol:
worked? yes,
sloppy? hell yes,
hack? damn dude!
i agree buyer beware


----------



## azsparky (Nov 3, 2008)

*ALWAYS more*

I am sure there is more... There is always more...[/QUOTE] :laughing:

I think the iceberg theory applies here. Here we have a photo of the tip...Is the house located on Titanic Street by chance?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

He called an electrician first. They wanted $235 to install a new switch for some lighting. He showed them, did it himself and it only cost him $1.29. What a bargain!


----------



## bull mike (Nov 4, 2014)

Well of course they did it themselves had a copy of an ORANGE book . I think it is $15


----------



## Jirishno1 (Feb 6, 2014)

It had be harder to rig that than do it the right way! Unbelievable!


----------



## bull mike (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh you know it was HARDER . I've tried to duplicate that stuff & it is a lot harder than doing the right way


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Where is "Electricians only"?

Patrick



electures said:


> I posted it on Electricians only.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Never heard of a westinghouse connection, I know how to do a "Western Union splice". It was the first splice I was taught in my apprenticeship.

Patrick




The_Modifier said:


> Doesn't anyone know how to do a proper westinghouse connection anymore?:laughing:


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> Where is "Electricians only"?
> 
> Patrick


A facebook group


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

electures said:


> View attachment 39820
> 
> 
> View attachment 39821


 
HEY! I took pride in that :laughing:








:jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------

